

Dutch startup uses its technology to connect to NGO work in S.E.Asia  - fairfield
http://www.pastbook.com/txt/create-photo-book-to-change-lives/

======
stefanocutello
As a start-up founder my dream is to change the world. Here at @pastbook we
deal with technology on a daily basis and yet there are millions of people who
have never owned a photo in their life, not to mention such basic needs as
having light after the sun goes down. Working with Watts of Love to create and
spread this photo story seemed like the perfect match for us, and I hope it
can make a difference. It is doing project like this that I feel moving a step
forward in making my dream happen. Lights On! Enjoy the story about love, joy,
and hope on Ilin Island, Philippines.
[http://wattsoflove.pastbook.com](http://wattsoflove.pastbook.com)

------
bjelkeman-again
Nice! It is always nice to do something that provides support for others. If
those you support also are those that have the fewest opportunities, the
better. If you like to do this in your everyday work, then check us out, as we
are constantly hiring developers.

------
simonebrunozzi
I know the founders (Stefano Cutello), passionate and smart Italians. Great
work!

------
dutchbrit
Very cool stuff! Reminds me of
[http://empoweredbylight.org/](http://empoweredbylight.org/)

------
Despoina_Mou
Cool project! And even cooler to think that startups are not established
companies that can easily afford the time to be involved in such big projects!
This startup is based in Amsterdam. I have created a photo book from my FB
photos.

------
estebanlll
I like it, but i cannot vote.... :(

------
claudio52
I printed some of my best pictures and I can't believe how beautiful they look
on my pastbook. Definitely recommended

------
e13tra
Very nice. Will use you in the near future. Congrats for doing something like
this early on.

------
lucaalive
Nice one Stefano

------
marcoflaborea
Well done :)

------
mahesh_rm
great job!

